# Big Asian Beauty



## one_bruddah (May 31, 2007)

Just a nice photo of this 400 lb. Asian cutie. 

View attachment Image7.jpg


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2007)

How adorable! Do you have any more info on her? What is she number 11 FOR?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2007)

If I recall correctly she was in the Miss Jumbo Queen pageant... and won? Can't recall exactly, probably last year's competition.


----------



## Zoom (May 31, 2007)

She was the winner of the secondary category, the heaviest (as opposed to the most overall graceful fat beauty which is primary category).

However, this was in the _last_ Jumbo Queen pageant, held in 2005. Their website remains up, but the reason they haven't had more recent contests is not given (in English *or* Thai).


----------



## Totmacher (May 31, 2007)

If we can believe what we read in the papers the little lady goes by Thanchanok Mekkeaw. She was crowned miss IMF 2005. I'd be truly thankful if anyone could explain _anything_ about why they stopped running the pagent. I hope it wasn't lack of interest.


----------



## one_bruddah (May 31, 2007)

Here is another photo of this lovely lady.  

View attachment THAILAND_JUMBO_QUEEN_1.jpeg


----------



## one_bruddah (May 31, 2007)

Here's another photo 

View attachment %7B2296EA0D-BAF9-4895-9850-D0A2C80A31D6%7Dpicture.jpeg


----------



## one_bruddah (May 31, 2007)

Here's another good photo 

View attachment HBffTP6J_Pxgen_r_270xA.jpeg


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> If we can believe what we read in the papers the little lady goes by Thanchanok Mekkeaw. She was crowned miss IMF 2005. I'd be truly thankful if anyone could explain _anything_ about why they stopped running the pagent. I hope it wasn't lack of interest.



I believe last year the military coup has something to do with it. As for this year (I believe it was suppose to have happened in early May)? I have no idea.


----------



## johnny sack (May 31, 2007)

And here is a YouTube link to these beautiful women: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmYOcEzqNS4


----------



## lemmink (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh wow, she's so gorgeous. And perky looking!


----------



## wistful (Jun 1, 2007)

Whenever I see pictures of Miss Jumbo queen it always puts a great,big smile on my face.Yes she's pretty but she's also just so darned *adorable*.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 1, 2007)

Thai women are beautiful
Thai food is beautiful
:eat1: 

I worked with a Thai lady before, and she cooked some amazing stuff for the kids and they loved helping make it with all these ingredients.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes,
She's definately beautful as I've been saying over and over again people need to stop saying how society is into only thin people we are beautiful at any size


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 3, 2007)

I didn't think women like her existed... *dies of cute overload*

=Divals


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 3, 2007)

She has the cutest shape and she looks so happy!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 5, 2007)

It's the cheeks, at least for me.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh gawd, Thanchanok is such a good kisser too. I made out with her one night in Thailand*, and I have to say she knocked my socks off. And to think, she used to be a 115lb model...how crazy is that? 










*Then I woke up in my hot sticky bed in Bangkok, realising I was all alone, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> It's the cheeks, at least for me.




Me too hehe....soooo cute and doll like


----------



## marlowegarp (Jun 5, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh gawd, Thanchanok is such a good kisser too. I made out with her one night in Thailand*, and I have to say she knocked my socks off. And to think, she used to be a 115lb model...how crazy is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, yeah. And then you beat up Kim Jong and liberated his SSBBW harem and made all of Asia safe for buffets, all while riding an enormous dragon. I think someone's been kicking the gong around in his new surroundings.


----------



## Chuggernut (Jun 28, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> It's the cheeks, at least for me.



Same here, although if her lower legs are any indication, her thighs should knock your socks off! Must say though, I totally envy anyone who at that event kissed her on the cheek


----------



## mitsuko (Jul 2, 2007)

She is very pretty, does anyone have anymore pictures videos or information on her?


----------



## furious styles (Jul 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh gawd, Thanchanok is such a good kisser too. I made out with her one night in Thailand*, and I have to say she knocked my socks off. And to think, she used to be a 115lb model...how crazy is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love you man.


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 6, 2007)

Go to http://www.di-links.com/link1441.html ,for the comment by 308 lb. Suphaphini Buanwongse ,"I still want to be fat. I don't want to lose my weight" .Sounds like my kind of gal!


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 20, 2007)

At http://www.jumboqueen.com ,there are scores of pics. I'll just post links to my favorite three of the beautiful Thanchanok: http://www.jumboqueen.com/jumbobanquet.htm http://www.jumboqueen.com/thecontest10.htm and http://www.jumboqueen.com/fatstoryfashion31.htm .


----------



## Chuggernut (Jul 31, 2007)

Go to http://files.thaiday.com/asp-bin/Image.aspx?ID=285938 , Thanchanok is the babe in the middle. And, if you change the last two numerals (38) in that URL from 37 to 44, you'll get some pics of other contestants, although none of them are as fat as Thanchanok. She is quite the beauty.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

She is one sexy babe in my eyes.:wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2007)

There are THREE Jumbo Queen movies on DVD in Thailand. I need to learn how to order region-free DVDs from Bangkok...


----------



## Chuggernut (Aug 7, 2007)

fatlane said:


> There are THREE Jumbo Queen movies on DVD in Thailand. I need to learn how to order region-free DVDs from Bangkok...


Hate to swing off-topic, but try http://www.ethaicd.com/show.php?pid=16387 ,they have it in VCD, which if I'm not mistaken, is more universal than regional DVDs.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 7, 2007)

She is quite cute, and the idea of the pagent's great. Too bad we as a country are too shallow to put on something like that in the same scale, but maybe in the future.


----------



## Chuggernut (Aug 17, 2007)

Two more links: One with more pics of Thanchanok, along with her and fellow Jumbo Queens vital statistics http://www.thaimiss.com/report.php?pageno=3&rid=R0497&type=txt ,and a short clip from the movie Jumbo Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdc3-C_FZRw .


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

mad jelis of those cheeks!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 21, 2007)

troubadours said:


> mad jelis of those cheeks!



No kidding. If anyone has "fat cheeks," its her!


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Yes,
> She's definately beautful as I've been saying over and over again people need to stop saying how society is into only thin people we are beautiful at any size


i wish every one thought that way,but people fear what they dont understand and are so caught up in what other people are going to say/think of them if they go against the grain of what is supposed to be acceptable.it just goes to show you how narrow minded the majority of people are.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 23, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Yes,
> She's definately beautful as I've been saying over and over again people need to stop saying how society is into only thin people we are beautiful at any size



I have never believed society favors only the thin, no matter what the media says. I have seen firsthand the most sought after girls all throughout highschool and into college, and them's some BIG girls. Like this one girl, a blonde who was always a tiny bit heavier than the "skinny crowd", but who was incredibly popular and everyone said she was beautiful. This continued all throughout highschool and even into college, during the course of which she put on about 150lbs. Fat is where it's at.

-Ty


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 23, 2007)

IMHO it has to do with the calibur of people you're around. I've noticed that when I'm hanging wit' the kinda kids my mommy warned me about I'm much more likely to hear something desparaging towards larger women. Some people just think of Madison ave as gospel. It's quite sad, really.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 10, 2007)

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: What a HOTTIE!!! My heart skipped a beat when the pic finially loaded up. That smile, the confidence, the love of herself!! and of course those chubby cheeks :wubu: A girl like that could make me fall in love and do something really stupid.

Dravenhawk


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW truely an ASian Goddess


----------



## JustMe (Sep 11, 2007)

Tychondarova said:


> I have never believed society favors only the thin, no matter what the media says. I have seen firsthand the most sought after girls all throughout highschool and into college, and them's some BIG girls. Like this one girl, a blonde who was always a tiny bit heavier than the "skinny crowd", but who was incredibly popular and everyone said she was beautiful. This continued all throughout highschool and even into college, during the course of which she put on about 150lbs. Fat is where it's at.
> 
> -Ty


Society doesn't favor the thin. You're completely correct there. The higher you go the more it does, almost a cutting point even. It's just another from of control they exert on each other that gets carried down.

BTW, that lady is so darn cute!


----------



## Chuggernut (Oct 31, 2007)

Chuggernut said:


> Hate to swing off-topic, but try http://www.ethaicd.com/show.php?pid=16387 ,they have it in VCD, which if I'm not mistaken, is more universal than regional DVDs.



Just got it today in VCD. Tried it on my NTSC (Region 1) DVD player, and it works! Downside, there are no English (or any other) subtitles (and I don't speak Siamese).


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2007)

Chuggernut said:


> Just got it today in VCD. Tried it on my NTSC (Region 1) DVD player, and it works! Downside, there are no English (or any other) subtitles (and I don't speak Siamese).



So does one need a plot to enjoy this film?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 2, 2007)

Chuggernut said:


> Just got it today in VCD. Tried it on my NTSC (Region 1) DVD player, and it works! Downside, there are no English (or any other) subtitles (and I don't speak Siamese).



We call it "Thai" these days.

I was living in Thailand when this movie came out--and watched it, oh, maybe four times in the theaters (more than any other movie in my life). The version I saw in the Bangkok theaters had English subtitles, but I've had no luck finding the DVD with them.

I still maintain that this is one of the best pro-fat and eye-candy films of all time.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I need to see this movie. Even if I can't understand it, I know I will enjoy the visuals. Cute fat asian girls! How can you go wrong?!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like the ideal Xmas gift!


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like Tim's Fantasy Christmas actually.


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 3, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> We call it "Thai" these days.



Sing, dude:

"We are Siamese if you please."

"We are Thai if you don't please."

Sounds dumb, doesn't it?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 3, 2007)

I think I've got a rip somewhere around here...


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 10, 2008)

Found a new YouTube link to Miss Jumbo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Tj9j5Dwiw&feature=related . I think it was from a different year.


----------



## skunkspot (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks like the pageant is still held http://dogoes1.blogspot.com/2007/11/jumbo-queen-2007.html . Not so sure about the publicity on it but it seems less formal from what the blog shows and I have no clue if its still annual.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

one_bruddah said:


> Just a nice photo of this 400 lb. Asian cutie.


OH, My WORD! 

SHE IS JUST *ADORABLE! *


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 11, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh gawd, Thanchanok is such a good kisser too. I made out with her one night in Thailand*, and I have to say she knocked my socks off. And to think, she used to be a 115lb model...how crazy is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble...

-Rusty


----------



## Chuggernut (Dec 21, 2009)

They recently held another Miss Jumbo Queen pagaent: http://www.thenews.com.pk/updates.asp?id=94027 . And for the second time, Thanchanok Mekkeaw won for the heaviest contestant.


----------



## skunkspot (Dec 22, 2009)

Chuggernut said:


> They recently held another Miss Jumbo Queen pagaent: http://www.thenews.com.pk/updates.asp?id=94027 . And for the second time, Thanchanok Mekkeaw won for the heaviest contestant.


Seems somebody sorta lied. I believe the culprit to be http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2513603/thailand_miss_jumbo_queen_is_announced.html?cat=16
Don't confuse that with the Associated Press, I did for a second. The story just lists all the same winners, same weights and same quotes as the 2005 contest.I get the feeling also that once you win, that's it, otherwise there would have been repeat appeareances by other past gals heavier than Thanchanok Mekkeaw. It does seem that elsewhere on the site they list legit information on the contest. http://www.thenews.com.pk/updates.asp?id=93997
There also was a contest in 2007. http://dogoes1.blogspot.com/2007/11/jumbo-queen-2007.html


----------



## skunkspot (Dec 22, 2009)

2009 vids.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwoJ0OKk7b0
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/34511113#34511113
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=16570427


----------



## Zoom (Dec 22, 2009)

Article said:


> The organizer said the contest aimed to promote a healthy lifestyle and well-being for the overweight women.
> 
> Prior to the pageant, the contestants had to take slimming and beauty course. Those who lost some weight would get a higher score during the contest.


Now this is a new development, probably caused by new management or Thailand's new government or something.

For all the advances in size acceptance the pageant had made up until 2005, now it seems to be another "Biggest Loser".

It's a *fat pageant*! Not a thin pageant! Why bother getting them to lose weight before parading them around? (And they do look thinner this year, btw.) If you want thinner women, have a thin pageant!

[/rant]

Edit: Oh, and


Same Article said:


> Korawan Sukornkeyoon who weighed in at 85.7 kilogrammes was announced as the Miss Jumbo Queen.
> 
> She received 30,000 baht ($882 U.S. dollars), exercising equipment and ongoing slimming treatment courses.


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 29, 2009)

Ms.Thanchanok Mekkeaw at 400 pounds is one hot asian big cutie.
She really has a beautiful smile ,power sexy cankles and ginormous badonkadonk to boot!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmYOcEzqNS4 

View attachment 1258423112-hoa-hau-voi--1-.jpg


----------



## one_bruddah (Oct 16, 2012)

She's on Facebook :

http://www.facebook.com/thanchanok.mekkaew


----------



## Stuffingkit (Oct 16, 2012)

Her face is so chubby and adorable


----------



## skunkspot (Jun 14, 2013)

one_bruddah said:


> She's on Facebook :
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/thanchanok.mekkaew


Looks like she's friends with the gal who beat her out in 2003 for heaviest contestant with 350lbs. I think Thanchanok Mekkeaw has lost some weight but she looks way cuter in normal clothes and makeup than the pageant outfit.

Also seems that Jumbo Queen contests are still again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD3Bz7DSYng
And I guess Malaysia is getting in on the act too.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Malaysia-Jumbo-Queen/153106378032723
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=qbzyOxBhQQk&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaiwNtOjKEY


----------



## rampantlyon (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, she really is something else! Agree with above posts, she looks so content and cheerful. Rare to see an Asian girl this stacked, and there's Nothing like a giggly fat girl xD. Was she really once 105 lbs? Didn't see any small print for that one :eat2:


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 24, 2013)

Doesn't Thanchanok Bandonkadonk sound like a great song title?


----------



## Dex (Jul 1, 2013)

I remember reading something in the past about this lady deliberately gaining weight to become the heaviest girl in the contest. She really wanted to win!


----------

